# I have a serious issue with little black Flies! help!



## Ryanrs (Jan 7, 2010)

Firstly i shall apologise in advance as im pretty sure this is the wrong section to be posting this in however i wasn't too sure what forum to put it in tbh! so as i spend 99% of my time in here i decided it will have to do. 

Ok...

I have a problem with flies invading my kitchen! i go to work in the morning without a fly in sight, come home and find between 100 ~ 250 dead or dying little black flies on the windowsill, on the floor immediately below and a few more dotted around the house, but mostly in the kitchen! Obviously i hoover these all up till theres not one in sight but i come home from work the next day to find the same again. I have tried so many things to get rid of them, I have bleached my sink out numerous times, boiled my washing machine with cleaner, sealed any cracks in the wall joins encase they was breeding inside the wall cavities (also sprayed a lot of fly killer in there first), Took all the kitchen windows apart to check for nests or what not, checked the boiler vent, fan extractor vent, fridge water collector .... Now i am out of ideas! Me and the gf went cleaning crazy yesterday and turned the house upside down scrubbing / disinfecting / polishing / hovering everything we possibly could! and i come home from work today and whaddya know! there they are again!  

They look like drain flies, but we dont seem to have any drain problems. Our house is only 8 years old and things like pipework etc are still in 'like new' condition. The pipes all still look white inside and out. 

We have never had problems with these flies before However.... We did buy 2 kittens and the flies did start appearing the day we got them. There litter tray is positioned at the back door which is in the kitchen. The kittens are very good with there toilet, they always use the tray and always cover there mess with the cat litter stuff. As much as most would assume that the cats are obviously causing the flies, i personally think its more of a coincidence?! I also never see the flies actually in there litter. One place i have seen these flies before is in a tub of dead crickets that i had left and forgot about.. they just seem to grow out of nowhere! they sure do look like the same thing?

Heres a pic i borrowed off google, they are the same flies..









Can anyone give me some advice?! there driving myself and my missus mad! 

thanks 
Ryan


----------



## gray1 (May 24, 2010)

Do you have any plants in the kitchen?


----------



## martin3 (May 24, 2011)

Didnt the site on google say what they were & where they come from?
they could be coming from any soil you have in pot plants.


----------



## SilverSky (Oct 2, 2010)

cant see the pic but iff its the ones im thinking of, get a bottle and cut the top 1/3 off. put it upside down bak into the rest of the bottle. add a few cm of fruit juice or cider into the bottle. the flies will go 'oooh yum' and fly in, some will drown, and some will get stuck, as flying in is a lot easier than flying out. keep it up for a few days and you'l soon win :notworthy:


----------



## claires bugs (Apr 7, 2011)

*flies*

I have a caddy to put left over veg waste in before taking to the compost bin in the garden, went to long between emptying it once and got a load of fruit flies take up residence, they would then emerge every day from (until we found out) nowhere..
Could this be a cause?


----------



## andie (Sep 23, 2007)

Possibly could be cluster flies which sometimes hibernate in double glazed window frames but more often attics and will wake up when its warm but seem to die quickly which is a bit odd. Could be a bit big though lookingg at you pic


----------

